

Ask HN: Do I need to reincorporate when I move? - thankuz

If a business is registered in one state, and the owner of the LLC moves to another state, does the LLC need to be reestablished in the new state?
======
adrianscott
It depends on the country/state etc., but typically there is a process to
"continue" a corporation from one country to another one.

Or one can often leave a corp hq in the old state and register the existing
corp as a foreign corp in the new state.

US LLC's are a little more state-specific/diverse, so there'll be some details
to look into on that as well.

As they say... speak to a lawyer! Good luck! ;)

------
thankuz
Thank you for the advice! I guess I should have clarified US or international,
but at least your answer helps shed more light on both scenarios. Much
appreciated, I will definitely speak to an attorney before anything.

